# 7200 Deere turning up hp



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I see a few good deals on 7200 Deere tractors with power quad. They had a 5.9 liter 6 cylinder. They are rated at 95pto hp. Why couldn't a person turn these up to 130pto hp? Is it the cooling system not being up to the task? I know the 7400s had a bigger different engine. Just wondering. Wouldn't the rear end and pto and such be pretty much the same?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm not up to date with late model tractors, I'm stuck in the 70's here....

Is the motor electronic controlled or does it have a manual injection pump ?

If manual I would think it could be turned up, I would think if electronic it would need a program tuning...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Although I don't advocate turning up HP on tractor engines I think liter(cid) of engine isn't a large determining factor. There are some 4 cylinder 4.5L (276 cid) engines @ 120 HP


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Heck the 4.5 liter engine will make in excess of 145hp. Even more with power boost. Like what they put in the 6145m.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It would be interesting to see if that 6145M with the 4.5L engine could pull a plow equally as well as my 4255 with the 7.6L engine & difference in fuel consumption. Last time I checked fuel consumption on my 4255 it used 3.2 GPH pulling my rd baler.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I don't disagree with that. My 8.3 liter magnum is pretty fuel efficient
Just saying they make alot of power out of a 4.5. which I have that 4.5 in a 100hp tractor and cooling capacity is an issue, could only imagine in a 6145m it would be horrible as the radiator doesn't really look any bigger and not 33% bigger.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the 7200/7400 are mainly the same minus the motor. I don’t know that mine would have the cooling capacity for 130hp, but others may have different results. Also I don’t think the 7400 was rated at 130 hp. More like 105-110hp stock I think, so maybe neither would hold up well being turned up too much.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Trotwood2955 said:


> I think the 7200/7400 are mainly the same minus the motor. I don't know that mine would have the cooling capacity for 130hp, but others may have different results. Also I don't think the 7400 was rated at 130 hp. More like 105-110hp stock I think, so maybe neither would hold up well being turned up too much.


7400 is rated at 110 same as a 6420 I never understood turning up the pump to get more HP lot of damage has been done doing that.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Beav said:


> 7400 is rated at 110 same as a 6420 I never understood turning up the pump to get more HP lot of damage has been done doing that.


I'm with you, the 7200 beings it's a 6cyl seems to have more torque than the 6420 for field work but I always thought it was best to stay within the factory specs, the engine in the 7200 is a workhorse, I would hate to send it to an early grave because of a few more ponies. I guess I would probably bite the bullet and see if I could find a 74xx or an equivalent "off-brand"


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> It would be interesting to see if that 6145M with the 4.5L engine could pull a plow equally as well as my 4255 with the 7.6L engine & difference in fuel consumption. Last time I checked fuel consumption on my 4255 it used 3.2 GPH pulling my rd baler.


I don't think it's gonna pull that plow as well.....


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

we have a 6420 and a 7400 they are rated about the same HP 110 but the 7400 is way more tractor. We only do hay now but when we row cropped the 7400 was the go to for pulling disks 7 shank coulter chisel and 15" no-till drill. Both will run the diskbine but we all prefer 7400 to do that job as well. A few years ago an very clean 7400 with 4000 hours brought $47000 at a retirement auction. Tractorhouse has a lot of 7400 in 30K to 40K range.


----------

